# TX Vieta VFM-1000 + Lineal 25 mW Funciona!!



## erkosone (Jun 23, 2010)

Buenas gente, me presento, soi Luis de Barcelona, soi nuevo por este foro pero llevo toda mi vida dedicandola a la radio-programacion, tengo 31 años y encontré este foro por casualidad.
Viendo algunos circuitos interesantes me he decidido a montar una emisora FM Stereo PLL con entrada de USB y Targetas SD, vamos lo que viene siendo un transmisor de estos modernos para el coche, pero desarmado en una caja con la botonera y la toma USB en el panel frontal, y ademas le he instalado un pequeño amplificador lineal con 3 BF199.

El alcance original era un palmo escaso, en las mejores condiciones un metro de distancia y ya tenia interferencias de otras emisoras comerciales, con este diminuto lineal el alcance a aumentado a 100 metros en frecuancia libre y toda mi comunidad con una cobertura mas que aceptable.

Lo que si he de decir es que al no llevar el famoso chip BH1417, no he podido, o no he querido mejor dicho, perder demasiado tiempo en anular el limitador-carga que lleva integrada la placa, asi que supongo que la potencia de salida podria ser incrementada facilmente y bastante.

Aqui os dejo unas fotos de como ha quedado el invento:

El lineal que he montado es el del esquema, sin el oscilador ni el paso final, solo la parte que integra los 3 BF199 del centro.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Jun 23, 2010)

Buen punto, de hecho yo use dos módulos híbridos, y logre obtener algo así como 350mW, en otra aplicación use un solo modulo MHW6342T y obtuve resultados similares, de allí en adelante, es fácil amplificar esta señal con transistores "comunes" para RF, envió unas fotografías, en ella incluyo un paso amplificador con MRF166C.


----------



## erkosone (Jun 24, 2010)

Estos hibridos estan interesantes la verdad, te ha quedado muy bien la placa.
Yo ahora me voi a dedicar a hacerle a la emisora un lineal de 2 watt y me daré por satisfecho jeje, realmente hay que ser cuidadoso para amplificar la señal de rf de estos "mosquitos", un centimetro de cable mas de la cuenta y el invento se va al traste..


----------



## Van der Ziel (Jun 24, 2010)

Te puedo sugerir un par de transistores: MRF586, que puede manejar un vatio de potencia hasta 500MHZ, y otro puede ser MRF134, que puede "tirar" algo mas de 5 vatios con solo 75 o 100 mW de entrada...


----------



## erkosone (Jun 24, 2010)

Apuntado y agradecido quedo compañero, gracias por la informacion, no suelo.. mejor dicho.. jamas he usado un MRF-XXX en ninguno de mis diseños, pues siempre he tirado por el montaje a la antigua, osea, a transistores y todo el circuito bien claro para en un futuro poder modificarlo o repararlo, pero lo que esta claro es que el diseño se verá muy reducido fisicamente con este tipo de hibridos, porque con esa ganancia no hace falta poner etapas de preamplificacion..

La verdad es que seguramente me anime a contar algo con este mrf..  Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ene 15, 2011)

esta muy buena la placa, te a quedado lindo, tienes el diagrama y la lista de componentes para armarlo?


----------



## dalsaur (Ene 15, 2011)

bueno yo tengo una pregunta con este transistor BF199, resulta que al ver la hoja de datos veo que es NPN, y que los pines son, C- E - B, y me gustaria saber si la forma en la que indico en el diagrama, esta bien conectado, es que ya me ha pasado con estos tipos de transistores me confundo un poco con los pines,  

anexo forma de conexion aver si es asi


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 2, 2011)

es posible que los pines del bf199 vengan cambiados? hace unos años recuerdo haberlos usado y si no los maté, me los vendieron malos.

que dicen de usar bfr91? tengo algunos que compré por error.


----------



## jarod10 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hola.

Yo compré un par de BF199, luego 2 diás depues compré otros 3 en la misma tienda y al probarlos estos últimos vinieron invertidos, antes de montarlos comprueba con un multimetro cual es la base, el emisor siempre marca un poco más que el colector.

Saludos, Jarod10


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Yo acabo de comprar un par de BF198... y no vinieron invertidos. 

Posicion de pines? C - E - B

(No se si tendran la suficiente ganancia como para amplificar la tan escasa señal de los tramisosres FM de auto.-)


----------



## jarod10 (Jul 16, 2011)

Busca el datasheet y comparalos, tambien puede servirte el BF494.
Aunque yo te reconmiendo el BFR91 y BFR96.


----------



## Gilbertini (Sep 3, 2011)

Yo monté ese mismo amplificador y hay voy sacandole ya dos voltios en la sonda rf. Lo que si les comento que los BF199 funcionan mejor si tienen encapsulado metalico. Yo compré los de remplazo NTE o ECG y no me funcionaron adecuadamente. Compré en otra tienda y me dieron unos metalicos y me han funcionado. Así que erkosone cuenta como te fue con el circuito, que yo estoy batallando. Y a Van der Ziel donde se consiguen esos modulos hibridos, estan intersantes.

Otra cosa, los BFR91 tienen mejor ganancia y pueden facilmente amplificar una baja señal de un modulador stereo para carro.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Sep 4, 2011)

Los hibridos los consigues en amplificadores de CATV, son muy comunes.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Sep 4, 2011)

Van der ziel, en tu ciudad es muy comun encontrar amplificadores de linea de CATV dados de baja en las cableoperadoras?


----------



## Gilbertini (Sep 6, 2011)

Acabo de adquirir este Modulador FM Stereo (Sintetizador PLL);  me costó $ 21.00; es de la marca Techman Electrónic, funciona a 12 v. Lo único que solo tiene dos frecuencias de trabajo; pero para mi propósito está bien. Probaré a montarlo con la etapa de amplificación mencionado en mi otro post. Luego les cuento.


----------



## yopo2012 (Mar 31, 2013)

hola erkosone quería saber si me podrías decir de cuantas vueltas de alambre son
las bobinas L2 Y L3 y de que tipo de alambre desde ya muchas gracias.

y si puedes darme algún consejo ya que es mi primer circuito de rf el que voy a armar  y si me puedes decir que tal te funciono a ti otra ves gracias.

aki abajo adjunto una imagen de lo que te pregunto.


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Abr 5, 2013)

hola yopo2012  tenes que poner un capacitor o mejor un trimmer en  la entrada de rf para que no te entre la DC al transmisor !! te recomiendo que uses un trimmer negro. 
Aca te dejo el link de ese circuito tiene todos los datos que necesitas  

http://www.electroschematics.com/2664/long-range-fm-transmitter/

igual te recomiendo hacer el circuito  del chinomix que usa dos transistores para llegar a un watt.(2n4427)
yo actualmente estoy usando ese y anda muy bien !!! lo unico que le modifique fue poner el trimmer negro en  la entrada t*AMBIEN*.

Consejo: siempre que salgas de  un ampli a otro pone un capacitor para no quemar nada. 

Exitos


----------



## yopo2012 (Abr 9, 2013)

muchas gracias nicolasperiolo
y voy a tomar tu consejo de el capacitor.


----------

